# 110v off of 220 pull



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Question. I have a 30a-220v line run to my well pump. I need to pull 110v 42watt off the 220 line. I'm tired of moving an extension chord out of the gravel driveway. Any problems pulling a meager 42watts off 1leg of the 220 without damaging the pump?


----------



## Symetry (Dec 31, 2017)

Nope, 
no problem at all,
Been doing that for over 20 years.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, i figured a light pull on one leg wouldn't be a big deal. Just for education sake ay what point do i need to consider pulling from the other 110v leg or how much is too much draw on 1 leg of the 220.


----------



## Symetry (Dec 31, 2017)

smaj100 said:


> Thanks, i figured a light pull on one leg wouldn't be a big deal. Just for education sake ay what point do i need to consider pulling from the other 110v leg or how much is too much draw on 1 leg of the 220.


Well(pun),

I have 30 amp @ 230volts supply to my well house,to run the well pump.(More than enough.)
I have a small 750 watt heater on 1 leg , (set to go on at 34 deg)
I have a light, 60 watt, and a water conditioner/softener( low watts) on the other leg.

Been that way for over 20 years without a a problem.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome thanks. I wanted to be able to add a 150 watt heat lamp if needed when it gets extra cold.


----------



## Symetry (Dec 31, 2017)

smaj100 said:


> Awesome thanks. I wanted to be able to add a 150 watt heat lamp if needed when it gets extra cold.


I started with the heat lamp,
Too costly,

small heater, set at 34 deg turn on, is cheaper overall, for cost of electricity used.


----------

